# Urlaub Belek Türkei-Bikestation?



## dedemtb (22. September 2003)

Bin im Oktober für eine Woche in Belek, Türkei. Kennt jemand dort eine bike-Station oder eine Möglichkeit, ein ordentliches MTB zu leihen? Auch Vorschläge für Touren usw. wären nicht schlecht.
Danke,
Dietmar


----------



## Fetz (15. August 2005)

Hallo Dietmar,
stehe im Moment vor derselben Frage.
Hast Du was gefunden?
Hat vielleicht sonst jemand Infos zum Biken rund um Belek?

Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (15. August 2005)

dedemtb schrieb:
			
		

> Bin im Oktober für eine Woche in Belek, Türkei. Kennt jemand dort eine bike-Station oder eine Möglichkeit, ein ordentliches MTB zu leihen? Auch Vorschläge für Touren usw. wären nicht schlecht.
> Danke,
> Dietmar



Also in Belek selbst sieht es Mau aus. Ich habe damals in meiner Not ein schlimmes Schrottbike beim Hotel für sage und Schreibe 10 Euro/Tag geliehen (aber nur einmal). Zwar habe ich gesehen, dass es recht viele "For-Rent-Stationen" in Belek selbst gab, ein anständiges Bike habe ich dort aber auch nicht rumstehen sehen. Und nicht nur das: Ich habe während des gesamten Urlaubs kein MTB rumfahren gesehen, wo sich ein etwas ambitionierter Biker drauf gesetzt hätte.

Zu den Revieren: In der Region befinden sich ausgedehnte Pinienwälder, die mit sandigen Wegen durchzogen sind. Up- und Downhills sucht man vergeblich - alles recht flach. Toll für gemeinschaftliche Touren mit Fahranfängern (auch wenn der Sand ganz schön Kraft kostet). Als "Nicht-Anfänger" würde ich, um keine Zeit zu verlieren, zu geführten Touren ins Landesinnere raten. Ich habe gehört, dass es in Side ein Biketeam geben soll, dass so etwas anbietet. Ein vernünftiges Bike sollte man sich von denen auch leihen können. Das Taurusgebirge (rund eine Autostunde entfernt) ist landschaftlich klasse und beitet auch technisch schwere, menschenleere Touren. leider war ich nur zum Rafting dort.

GF


----------



## Micro767 (15. August 2005)

das Bike Team in Side:

www.biketeam-tuerkei.de

werde es ende Oktober testen


----------



## Fetz (15. August 2005)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

@Micro767: Können beim BikeTeamTürkei auch Einzeltouren gebucht werden oder geht das nur mit dem entsprechenden Urlaub bei ÖgerTours?


----------



## Micro767 (15. August 2005)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die schnellen Antworten!
> 
> @Micro767: Können beim BikeTeamTürkei auch Einzeltouren gebucht werden oder geht das nur mit dem entsprechenden Urlaub bei ÖgerTours?



Einzeln geht auch und das alles vor Ort ohne Öger Tours !
Ich hab bei Neckermann gebucht und stehe z.Z. mit dem Bike-Team in Contact wegen Leihrad und den 4 Touren die ich machen will. Wer von hier aus bucht soll nen Preisnachlass bekommen.

Ich will heute noch dort anrufen    in der letzten Email fehlte leider der Anhang mit dem Buchungsformular


----------



## Micro767 (15. August 2005)

Ach und gut müssen die Jungs eh sein !

Im März 2006 fliegt das Bike-Magazin mit Alpstours zum WurmUp hin !


----------



## Fetz (15. August 2005)

Hallo Micro,
hast Du vielleicht genauere Beschreibungen der Touren als auf der Internetseite erhalten (km, hm)?

Gruß 
Joachim


----------



## Micro767 (15. August 2005)

Leider noch nicht !

Es gibt aber noch einen Tread über dieses Thema und auch einige Fotos ! Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wer das war und wie der Tread heist !


----------



## dedemtb (15. August 2005)

Hallo,

hatte eine Mobil-Nummer von einem türkischen, deutschsprachigen Guide im Robinson-Club Nobilis, der hat uns in unserem Hotel abgeholt und ist mit uns eine Tour gefahren. (Numer per pm)

Abwicklung problemlos, er war etwas unfit (Krankheit) und die Touren sind wohl eher für ruhigeres fahren gedacht. Die Anfahrt in schöne Gebiete im Hinterland ist etwas länger und eher uninteressant, im Gebirge gibt es dann super Strecken.

Die bikes waren so lala, fahren war OK, nicht das, was wir von zu Hause kennen.

Für die eigene Faust (ohne Erfahrungswerte):
MTB-Verleih in Alanya:
http://martin-tuerkay.de/index1.html

MTB-Verleih in Side:
http://www.biketeam-tuerkei.de/

Gruss, Dietmar


----------



## baikhai (15. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Leihbikes in der Türkei kann man vergessen. Ist so Aldi oder Baumarktniveau. Biketeam Türkei ist die einzige mir bekannte Ausnahme. Die Räder sind ganz brauchbar.  

Schau aber ruhig mal hier. Sehr individuell mit Allroundservice und ohne Einschränkung zu empfehlen. Ich war im Frühling da.

http://www.greatoutdoorsports.com/1280.htm

Grüße,

baikhai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SerciventurE (30. Dezember 2007)

servus
ich  bin Robinson Club ÇAMYUVA Mountain-Bike Guide...
wir sin auch gut... !!!


----------



## Mecka-Joe (31. Dezember 2007)

SerciventurE schrieb:


> servus
> ich  bin Robinson Club ÇAMYUVA Mountain-Bike Guide...
> wir sin auch gut... !!!



Stell doch mal die Home Page Adresse von dem Club hier rein,
und untermale das mal mit ein paar Bilder und Tour Beschreibungen. 

Gruß Joe


----------



## zeller2008 (5. August 2009)

hallo zusammen,

hatte mal zwei sehr große MTB-Station in Belek besessen.
mußte aus politischen gründen das land verlassen. habe aber noch einige top touren im gedächtnis...
wer will, der kann sich ja mit mir in verbindung setzen!

lg


----------



## powder-trails (3. Oktober 2009)

Hier gibts auch schönen Bike Türkei Urlaub 

http://www.powder-trails.de/index.html?travel_mtb_lykien

greez


----------

